# Xorg Radeon on AMD APU



## lorenko (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello,
I'm a newbie, I'm using FreeBSD by a couple of months and I'm very satisfied (coming from Windows and Linux at work, and Mac OSX at home). There a lot of power and a lot of "freedom" :f .

But I have a problem, I recently bought an AMD processor, namely an AMD A10-5800K, I'm using `vesa` driver because there is no way to use the`radeon` driver, at least I'm not able to get a working configuration.

I searched but could not find a guide that explains step by step to a newbie like me how to configure the driver. I think the APU will be more and more present in the medium and low-end PCs. Can you help me?
AMD.

It seems to me that AMD is not a manufacturer inclined to support users outside the windows world .

Thank you very much


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 2, 2013)

On the contrary, AMD has released programming information and paid people to work on the open-source radeon driver for X.  However, the later cards need the KMS driver, and support for KMS was only recently added to FreeBSD.  So far, the Radeon KMS driver is only available in FreeBSD 10 and later.  Even then, it may not support the APU chips, or only some of them.


----------



## lorenko (Nov 3, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> On the contrary, AMD has released programming information and paid people to work on the open-source radeon driver for X.



I  didn't know. I apologize to AMD. :r



			
				wblock@ said:
			
		

> However, the later cards need the KMS driver, and support for KMS was only recently added to FreeBSD.  So far, the Radeon KMS driver is only available in FreeBSD 10 and later.  Even then, it may not support the APU chips, or only some of them.



Yes, I'm using FreeBSD 10 Beta 2 with KMS support and no way to see my 5800K use HD7660 with Radeon KMS drivers.

Thanks


----------

